# Found Auger on Mosquito



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

I found an auger Saturday 1-20.
Describe it and where, I'll meet you and get it back to you. 
You owe me a six pack of Corona and a lime. ☺


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

Treeman said:


> Describe it and where, I'll meet you and give it back. You owe me a six pack of Corona and a lime. ☺


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

That’s a fair reward


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

Getting thirsty...lol


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

Bump. I don't want this post to get buried. I want the guy to get his auger back. It's a nice piece of equipment and I would hate to lose mine. 
I'll call the bait shops tomorrow and spread the word.
If I don't hear anything. anyone want to buy an auger.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Treeman said:


> Bump. I don't want this post to get buried. I want the guy to get his auger back. It's a nice piece of equipment and I would hate to lose mine.
> I'll call the bait shops tomorrow and spread the word.
> If I don't hear anything. anyone want to buy an auger.


I'll give you say a.....six pack of Corona....


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> I'll give you say a.....six pack of Corona....


The OP also asked for a lime.......


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

I'll raise you a sixer and two limes.
A 12 pack and 2 limes. Sound good. Lol.
I hope the original owner finds this.


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

Nice!

Can I edit the title of the post?
"auger auction"


----------



## No-Net (Jan 8, 2007)

18 Coronas + 3 limes


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Treeman gonna have an endless supply of Coronas and whole orchard of lime trees by the end of this!


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Case of Coronas, a pound of limes, and a bottle of Jack


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

How'd you know I liked Jack too?
Your offer was sounding really good.
Unfortunately I have to shut down the auction. I called Causeway Bait Shop.
The owner called them too and left his number.
We just got off the phone. I'll be getting it back to him this weekend.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Steelhauler said:


> Case of Coronas, a pound of limes, and a bottle of Jack


I have a Mora you can have for a bottle of Jack. Comes with spare set of new blades. Even have a handheld radio I caught on Erie.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Treeman said:


> How'd you know I liked Jack too?
> Your offer was sounding really good.
> Unfortunately I have to shut down the auction. I called Causeway Bait Shop.
> The owner called them too and left his number.
> ...


Good job! I'll rescind my offer.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Shortdrift said:


> I have a Mora you can have for a bottle of Jack. Comes with spare set of new blades. Even have a handheld radio I caught on Erie.


Ron,

I have a Mora with 2 spare sets of blades sitting in my garage that I never use. 

What lure did you use to catch the radio? Hell, I bet it was about 10 years old!


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

This reminds me of a funny but true story:

Probably about 20 years ago, I was fishing the weed beds of LaDue off the 44 ramp in my canoe. Buddy is fishing with me, not paying attention and as he casts, his treble hook caught a rod that I was not using at the time....and it went flying into the weeds. Couldn't find it. He felt bad and bought me a new set up.

Went back a week later with some googles and swim suits. Couldn't find it. (We weren't swimming. We were attempting to preserve the natural environment by not littering.)

So, about two more weeks go by and a different buddy (who worked for an IT firm downtown) mentions that he worked with a guy whose father "caught" a perfectly good spinning rod at LaDue in the weed beds.

I described the outfit to a T, it was a perfect match, and the guy in the office never mentioned this to my buddy he worked with again. Guy kept my outfit.

Made for a great story.....then and now.


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

Lmao! 
Thanks the replys.

We got in touch just in time for him to cancel the order for the new one. $150....
I think a 6 pack and a lime was reasonable.

Take it easy guys. Hope to back on the ice again in February.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Treeman said:


> Lmao!
> Thanks the replys.
> 
> We got in touch just in time for him to cancel the order for the new one. $150....
> ...


There’s still ice to be fished!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> There’s still ice to be fished!


Maybe where you're at...


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Shad Rap said:


> Maybe where you're at...


Mentor? Hell no. But I’ll drive the 1-2 hours to good ice!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Shortdrift or Steelhauler. Either one of you want to sell your spare blades? If so, what size auger?
Those things are like a coffee pot or ink cartridges. It's almost cheaper to buy a new auger than to get new blades.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Lewzer, 

PM’d you

Ron,

Look familiar?


----------

